# Where to find service manuals?



## jeejthecat (Mar 16, 2018)

I just picked up a 1977 Chevy Van 30 motorhome about two weeks ago. It's been broken since tuesday now and I'm really getting tired of dealing with cali mechanics who have no idea how old rigs work. The auto shop around here (Oroville) isn't stocked with service manuals for these and I don't exactly have an address to send it to. Help?

Tl;dr- anyone know where to find a pdf version of the service manual for a 1977 chevy van 30? I'll be your best friend.


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 17, 2018)

Well, my first thought would be ask over at http://www.cheaprvliving.com or a similar site.


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Mar 17, 2018)

Unfortunately I couldn't find anything free. If you're able to, you could purchase the Haynes manual and view it online, print out sections you need. I believe this is the van model but double-check: https://haynes.com/en-us/chevrolet/g30/1975-1996 The RV section is slapped on the empty van chassis, so mechanically everything should be the same. 

I spend a lot of time fixing my old Jeep. What're the symptoms?


----------



## autumn (Mar 17, 2018)

jeejthecat said:


> I just picked up a 1977 Chevy Van 30 motorhome about two weeks ago. It's been broken since tuesday now and I'm really getting tired of dealing with cali mechanics who have no idea how old rigs work. The auto shop around here (Oroville) isn't stocked with service manuals for these and I don't exactly have an address to send it to. Help?
> 
> Tl;dr- anyone know where to find a pdf version of the service manual for a 1977 chevy van 30? I'll be your best friend.



What's wrong with it? You're going to end up having to buy one more than likely. Doing your own work is rewarding, easy, and saves you a lot of money.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Mar 18, 2018)

On another note, you can have mail sent to your local post office (or one near where you are going to be soon) as general delivery. A quick Google search will tell you everything you need know.

You'll definitely want a manual, but like dontaskme said, you won't find one for the RV just van. Just so you know, some things may be different in the RV version such as beefed up shocks and brakes and an extended drive shaft.


----------

